# Indian Ring-neck Parrots, how much?



## mertle (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey all, just thought I would find out how much these are worth to buy??

Does anyone know what Females are worth???

Any color? Just need an estimate?


----------



## Dodie (Oct 8, 2007)

Depends on colour morphs and so on, I know someone that bought a nice blue one for $50, but that was mates rates.


----------



## Hickson (Oct 10, 2007)

At Gunnedah bird Sale this year I saw Lutino youngsters for $45 each, and greens were going for about $30. Albinos were about $100. And the lacewing/skyblue/cobalt etc. were still in the hundreds of dollars.



Hix


----------

